# Beethoven's 9th Symphony



## Templeton

I was somewhat surprised to find that there does not appear to be a specific discussion of favoured recordings of Beethoven's 9th on this forum, or at least not when I filtered it. I will get the ball rolling with:

Ferenc Fricsay and BPO.
Von Karajan and BPO (1963)
Furtwängler and Philharmonia (Lucerne, 1954)

What do others think and, in particular, who are best for the choral part?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fricsay is my very top choice. I think that George Szell's is a close second. I have so many 9ths I lost count (~40 perhaps).

There are threads on Beethoven's Ninth and it is easier to find the threads by searching Google like this (and variations thereof):

talkclassical.com Beethoven Ninth Symphony


----------



## Templeton

Ah, right you are. I thought that I had come across previous discussions but nothing came up when I did a search on the site. As you said, there's a lot more on Google. Still, feel free to post with any suggestions that you have. I agree with you on Fricsay though; only discovered it recently but what a performance.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I remember someone on here some time back who collected hardly anything else but recordings of the 9th, or at least that was what I assumed. I've 'only' got about half a dozen myself and my favourite is probably the live Klemperer recording from the RFH in 1957 (on Testament). Other favourites are the '60s' Karajan (DG) and the Wand account with the NDR (RCA).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here are three that came up on Google for you to explore, but we can also continue in this thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/22451-why-do-people-consider.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/7614-beethoven-s-ninth-symphony.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/1647-favorite-beethovens-ninth-symphony.html

After Fricsay and Szell, I am not sure where I would go, would have to look up my notes from when i was intensely listening to Ninths.


----------



## DavidA

Karajan's 1977 version is the best imo just squeaking past the 1963 version. The slow movement is wonderfully intense. Stella's soprano rather lets the side down in the fourth movement.


----------



## SixFootScowl

elgars ghost said:


> I remember someone on here some time back who collected hardly anything else but recordings of the 9th, or at least that was what I assumed.


I am probably the guilty party, though now I collect a lot of other stuff like Fidelio operas. But in my early days on this site I was Ninth nuts and funny none of these threads I started came up on my google search, but here they are:

http://www.talkclassical.com/16963-beethovens-9th-reorchestrations-transcriptions.html?highlight=

http://www.talkclassical.com/17823-looking-special-ninth.html?highlight=

http://www.talkclassical.com/15912-my-latest-cd-beethovens.html?highlight=

http://www.talkclassical.com/16690-post-your-ninths-beethoven.html?highlight=


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I have Herbert Kegel, Hermann Abendroth, Walter Goehr, Karajan 63, Zinman, Harnonconcourt and Leibowitz with Fricsay, George Szell and Roger Norrington on the way.


----------



## nightscape

I enjoy Bernstein's Vienna version on DG and Gardiner with Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique.


----------



## Templeton

Thanks to everybody for their suggestions and Florestan, thank you for the further links. Actually, I think that it was you, who pointed me in the direction of Fricsay's version of the 9th, so a special thank you for that. I never thought that I would find something to match Herr Furtwängler but Fricsay does, maybe even betters him. I also have the Szell and Wand recordings, both of which are terrific. Will check out some of the others, particularly Bernstein and the VPO (my favourite orchestra). So far, I just haven't got Klemperer, not sure why, but I will have another go with the 9th.

Thanks again.


----------



## toddschultzmusic

I actually prefer the recording Bernstein did in the 1950's with the NYP to any other.


----------



## kanishknishar

when looking for the best look no further than dohnanyi's beethoven 9


magical


----------



## DavidA

DavidA said:


> Karajan's 1977 version is the best imo just squeaking past the 1963 version. The slow movement is wonderfully intense. *Stella's soprano *rather lets the side down in the fourth movement.


Just noted my auto text had printed it wrong. Should have said Szell's soprano.......


----------



## realdealblues

I have over 60 recordings. If I were to narrow it down to a top 3 it would probably be:

Bohm/Vienna
Fricsay/Berlin
Wand/NDR


----------



## Vaneyes

Yes, I coulda sworn (again) that there were other LvB 9 aka Ode to Joy threads. Thanks to eagle eye Florestan for providing. 

HvK '60's & '70's stand out, and I side with DavidA in giving the '70's the edge, particularly with its 2003 96/24 remastering from original mastertapes.

Szell also is a fave. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> Yes, I coulda sworn (again) that there were other LvB 9 aka Ode to Joy threads. Thanks to eagle eye Florestan for providing.


Perhaps we ought to have a forum just for discussing the Ninth!


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Perhaps we ought to have a forum just for discussing the Ninth!


Did Johnny & June ever do one? 

"We got married in a fever, hotter than a pepper sprout, We've been talkin' 'bout Jackson, ever since the fire went out."​


----------



## tahnak

I have heard both Fricsay and Karajan with Berlin but Furtwangler I have heard with Berlin of 1951 which I consider as supreme and no conductor has been able to put in a more powerful and spiritually forceful performance than this.


----------



## Charlie Mac

The Szell version is very nearly wonderful, but isn't that slowing down of the tempo he strangely opts for during the third movement completely bizarre?! It ruins it for me.

Leinsdorf's 1969 version is another 'very nearly great' one where the conductor makes a strange decision - in his case, adding extra timpani at the close of the Scherzo.

I think, on balance, it's the Karajan '63 for me.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Favorite Ninths: After a good but variable first movement, Reiner's performance with the Chicago Symphony is superb. The final movement is simply outstanding. Stokowski with the London Symphony and Klemperer's live Philharmonia reading from November 15, 1957 on Testament are also extremely fine.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Seems I recall Toscanini's Ninth from his later recording (~1950) is pretty good.


----------



## Mal

Another vote for Karajan (1963) here, out of the handful of "Penguin picks" I've compared it with.


----------



## Mal

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I have Herbert Kegel, Hermann Abendroth, Walter Goehr, Karajan 63, Zinman, Harnonconcourt and Leibowitz with Fricsay, George Szell and Roger Norrington on the way.


But do you like them?  Can you listen to Zinman and Karajan 63 back to back and not take Zinman to the charity shop?


----------



## Merl

For me there are quite a few crackers that I'd heartily recommend (see below) but the top 3 are my current favourites:

*Leinsdorf (my favourite - the BSO are so tight on this one)
Karajan / BPO (63 - the gold standard)
Haitink / LSO live (the pinnacle of a very good complete cycle)*

Szell
Reiner
Edlinger (the best performance from a very good but cheap cycle)
Fricsay
Gardiner
Chailly (great sound, thrilling account and has been in my top 3 many times)
Hogwood
Kubelik
Jansons (terrific cycle)
Wand
Blomstedt
Solti
Furtwangler (Lucerne)
Rattle / BPO
Bernstein (VPO - the rest of the set is fairly dull)
Pletnev
Karajan (77)

I've probably left a few off but I cant remember every performance off the top of my head. For an 'out of the box' recording there's few as ragged as Bernstein's live recording to commemorate the fall of the Berlin Wall. With no time to rehearse and players from all over the world, his rag-tag fugitive collection make this a performance that needs to be heard. It's far from perfect but has a special place in my heart (even though it is Bernstein).


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Furtwängler, Berlin 1942; an electrifying performance and a document of huge historical interest. Bernstein, Berlin 1989, diitto. Both have their flaws, but I wouldn't be without either.


----------



## DavidA

I have the 'classic' Furtwangler 9th from Bayreuth and am disappointed with it.


----------



## Merl

I've changed some glaring errors on my list. I meant Haitink with the LSO live and Blomstedt not Bohm. Ffs!! Harnoncourt is indeed a fine account but not in Haitink's league and I'm not keen on Bohm's 9th but Blomstedt's account from his terrific Beethoven cycle is splendid (and his 7th is magical too).


----------



## Merl

DavidA said:


> I have the 'classic' Furtwangler 9th from Bayreuth and am disappointed with it.


Sorry for the double post but I can't stand that one, either. Sounds ghastly. Furtwangler made one classic 9th, in my book, and that was the Lucerne 1954 recording. Now that is special. The 2nd movement is superb.


----------



## Mal

Just heard Walter's 9th with the Columbia Orchestra; it's a very good version in the "warm embrace" school. It doesn't replace Karajan '63 at the top, but it's a nice complement.


----------



## Heck148

Reiner/CSO - best I've ever heard.
Toscanini/NBC, also most excellent


----------



## Heck148

Haydn67 said:


> Reiner's performance with the Chicago Symphony is superb. The final movement is simply outstanding.


agreed, tho IMO, Reiner totally aces the 1st mvt as well. the Finale is non pareil..


----------



## Heck148

DavidA said:


> I have the 'classic' Furtwangler 9th from Bayreuth and am disappointed with it.


Which Furtwangler recording is it that ends with the total train wreck?? everything comes off the rails at the conclusion of the work..


----------



## MarkW

Munch/BSO is surprisingly good. Leinsdorf is the only one that doesn't take a huge ritard during the maestoso section at the end of the finale -- which freaks a lot of listeners out. Solti's is ponderous and Germanic, but the CS chorus is superb.


----------



## pcnog11

I am surprised that Harnoncourt is not mentioned here. While Karajan 63 could be golden standard, however, a lot of other try to move the standard including Harnoncourt.


----------

